# Remote Coders - On behalf of CEO Brian



## hernerr (Apr 28, 2016)

On behalf of CEO Brian Boyce, BSHS, CPC, CPC-I, CRC, CTPRP, I am happy to announce that ionHealthcare, a nationally renowned risk adjustment coding company is currently hiring 1099 coders for work from home risk adjustment coding work.

 ionHealthcare carries a reputation of being one of the best risk adjustment vendors across the country.
Brian is the author of the official CRC (Certified Risk-Adjustment Coder) program offered at the AAPC. ionHealthcare provides training and equipment. 

Working for ionHealthcare helps to prepare coders to take the CRC exam.
Those with experience in diagnosis coding, risk adjustment, DRG, or with clinical certifications (RN, LPN/LVN, MA, CNA, etc.) are highly sought, but all are welcome to apply.

Interested candidates who are certified coders and not working for another risk adjustment vendor may apply online at the following link: (note that there is an open-book pre-employment test on ICD coding/ risk adjustment immediately after the application)

https://www.ionhealthcare.com/ionweb/Careers/careers.cshtml


----------



## papaprisc (Apr 29, 2016)

*Laurie Ward  COC-A*

Hi: I acquired my COC-A credential in Dec. 2015. I have no experience with Risk Adjustment. Is it possible to pass the pre-employment test with my ICD-10-CM 2015 book??

QUOTE=hernerr;383930]On behalf of CEO Brian Boyce, BSHS, CPC, CPC-I, CRC, CTPRP, I am happy to announce that ionHealthcare, a nationally renowned risk adjustment coding company is currently hiring 1099 coders for work from home risk adjustment coding work.

 ionHealthcare carries a reputation of being one of the best risk adjustment vendors across the country.
Brian is the author of the official CRC (Certified Risk-Adjustment Coder) program offered at the AAPC. ionHealthcare provides training and equipment. 

Working for ionHealthcare helps to prepare coders to take the CRC exam.
Those with experience in diagnosis coding, risk adjustment, DRG, or with clinical certifications (RN, LPN/LVN, MA, CNA, etc.) are highly sought, but all are welcome to apply.

Interested candidates who are certified coders and not working for another risk adjustment vendor may apply online at the following link: (note that there is an open-book pre-employment test on ICD coding/ risk adjustment immediately after the application)

https://www.ionhealthcare.com/ionweb/Careers/careers.cshtml[/QUOTE]


----------

